# مواصفات مواسير البنية التحتية(مواصفات مصلحة المياه بالمدينة المنورة)



## محب الحرمين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للاخوة المهتمين بمواسير البنية التحتية من صرف وتغذية وحريق وري اليكم المواصفات الخاصة بهذه الاعمال وهي مواصفات مصلحة المياه بالمدينة المنورة


http://www.4shared.com/document/7qKfGKqb/__-__-__.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/o8p5CFDW/SEWAGE_Specs_English-FINAL.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/mKBZwc8E/WATER_Specs_English-FINAL.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/document/QqbLXFO1/_-___-__.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اتمني الاستفادة لاخواني الاعزاء


----------



## zanitty (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مش بقول لك نقلت لنا المركزيه هنا
تسلم


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (5 يناير 2011)

اللهم زده حباً في بيتك وأدخله جنتك برحمتك


----------



## محب الحرمين (5 يناير 2011)

امين
قد ايه انا سعيد بالدعوة دي انت فعلا اثلجت صدري بيها اللهم تقبل منه


----------



## has2006 (2 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## محمدوصلاح (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الملفات القيمة ولى طلب هل لديك ايضا المواصفات الخاصة بالكهرباء


----------

